# Carbon Matrix for 3D how would you set it up



## S.Wells (Oct 30, 2010)

AXCEL 3000 sight, spring steel rest, 27-30" Fuse carbon blade stabilizer. Harvest Time Redemption HT-4's arrows.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnutz (Nov 28, 2009)

You wouldn't happen to have a scope you would recomend would you ?


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Viper scope or CBE


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been shooting a CM for 3D for about 2yrs now... 27.5" 57lbs holding 18.5lbs... CBE Quad-Lite with a 42mm .50 Sure-Loc... 27" front bar with 6oz and a single 12" side bar with 15oz... Haven't run across another bow yet that aims/shoots as well for Me...


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a CM and love it for 3D.

Mine is setup for open class but, I have been known to take out the lens and change stab and shoot hunter or unlimited.


Mine consists of :
Set at 62 pounds for the speed rule
Fatboy arrows
Limb Driver arrow rest
SureLoc sight
Viper scope
Doinker stabilizers

Hunter setup









Open setup


----------



## Tnutz (Nov 28, 2009)

Didn't realize asa had a speed limit. Just read thru the rules guess I should have done that first. Kinda throws a monkey wrench in things for me but i'll get it figured out. May order a 65# bow instead of a 70# so I don't have to turn it down as far to meet the speed limits. Dosen't bother me though i'd rather shoot lower poundage. Thanks for the responces so far guys. Now I just gotta get my bow so I can do some shooting.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Tnutz said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a scope you would recomend would you ?


I would go cbe sight with an axcel scope.


----------



## jmurph (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got mine dialed in. 
Carbon Matrix Plus (Whiteout)
Trophy Taker SS pro rest
Axcel AX3000 sight with 9" dovetail
Axcel x-41 scope with .10 pin
Classic Archery Magnum Lens 2X
Fuse Carbon Blade Stabilizer 24"
Specialty Archery Peep
DX Pro Light Kit

Shooting extremely consistent.

Your gonna love your new bow. good shooting


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

Mine is a set at 64lbs
Ax3000 with SA Super D 4x
Spot Hogg Infinity
Doinker Platinums or Carbon Blades or Doinker Fatty
Lightspeed 400s
311 fps

And other is
Set at 70lbs
TT pro SS
Ax3000 with SA 4X Super D
Full bores
Doinker 
292 fps

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Love that carbon weave finish on the riser - where did u get that done ??


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

fishalaska
Beautiful bows.
What is your favorite bow of the ones pictured for 3d?
I have a new elemnt rkt on order for hunting but I am looking for a 3d bow. I have been trying to decide between a 2011 matrix, alpha elite or a 2012 vector turbo.
thanks


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

kwilde said:


> fishalaska
> Beautiful bows.
> What is your favorite bow of the ones pictured for 3d?
> I have a new elemnt rkt on order for hunting but I am looking for a 3d bow. I have been trying to decide between a 2011 matrix, alpha elite or a 2012 vector turbo.
> thanks


Funny you should ask because both are really good but I use a Vector Turbo now! I pull the carbons out from time to time in side yard. Maybe set one up for field shooting although my alpha max hard to beat for that.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

kiwibowpro said:


> Love that carbon weave finish on the riser - where did u get that done ??


RaHoffer in WI.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

FishAlaska said:


> Mine is a set at 64lbs
> Ax3000 with SA Super D 4x
> Spot Hogg Infinity
> Doinker Platinums or Carbon Blades or Doinker Fatty
> ...


I BLEED PSE Red...but....DAAAYYYYYYUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMM! THOSE ARE HOT~!


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

> Funny you should ask because both are really good but I use a Vector Turbo now!


thanks
Any accuracy difference between them?


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

kwilde said:


> thanks
> Any accuracy difference between them?


Oh they are all good shooters..shoot as accurate as the shooter can shoot. Tuning not completely done on turbo....I have some issues but it shot decent for me on a walk back tune..paper tuning was horrid but it shoots well. Still new feel to me since I shot carbons. I am not into speed but it shoots 330ish give or take a foot. Fast bow for my 28 draw at 65lbs.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

NY911 said:


> I BLEED PSE Red...but....DAAAYYYYYYUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMM! THOSE ARE HOT~!


LOL...try one!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jman_23 (Nov 1, 2003)

Im going to be using my Carbon Matrix for 3-d this year,shooting it with a Axcel target sight,3x lens with pin,Fuse ES Blades,30" main with 10 degree down and a 12" side bar,not sure what kind of weight im using on each bar yet.
For those using a side bar,how does it balance when you hold bow out,when your bow is at static?
Im still waiting on my 30" bar and my side bracket,Im just really curious on how everyone else is setting there Carbon Matrix up for open class!!!
Thanks everyone,
Jim


----------



## Dssheldo4 (Aug 9, 2012)

Setting mine up right now will most pics soon if you want. Candy Apple Red CM 60# limbs, Axcel 3000 sight with 4X lens in a 41mm housing and 9in. extension bar. Looking at the Hamskea Versa rest but will probably stick with my Spot Hog Blade. Shooting GT ultra lites. Also since the Carbon bows are so light I add a lot of weight to mine doesn't bother me after shooting the Pro Comp and certainly helps in the wind. Bernies 27" main rod and 12" in side rod with majority of the weight in the back, helps with balance of parallel limb bows at least for me. Hope this helps, good luck this season!

DS


----------

